# Dưỡng ẩm bộ ấm trà đất tử sa có tác dụng gì?



## gomsubaokhanh (16/9/21)

“Nhất thủy, nhì trà, tam pha, tứ ấm”

Câu nói quen thuộc trong giới trà đạo để chỉ những yếu tố quan trong nhất làm nên một ấm trà ngon. Trong đó, ấm pha trà góp phần quan trọng không kém. Với dòng ấm trà đất tử sa, để ấm luôn đẹp, hãm trà luôn thơm, đặc biệt không thể thiếu bước dưỡng ấm.

Tác dụng của việc dưỡng ấm lên ấm trà đất tử sa?

Chỉ là một ấm trà tại sao lại cần cầu kì dưỡng ấm, tác dụng của dưỡng ấm lên ấm đất tử sa như thế nào? Các yếu tố cần thiết cho việc dưỡng ấm là gì? Hãy cùng khám phá.






Công đoạn dưỡng ấm thường được làm sau quá trình khai ấm. Khai ấm giúp mở nguồn sinh khí, còn dưỡng ấm là cách tốt nhất để đem lại dòng sinh khí cho ấm trà.

Dưỡng ấm thường xuyên và đúng cách giúp cho ấm trà đất tử sa có độ nhuận sắc, sáng bóng như ngọc. Quan trọng hơn, khi pha trà, ấm sẽ giúp hương trà đậm và quyện hơn so với các loại ấm bình thường khác.

Dưỡng ấm cần được thực hiện tỉ mỉ với tần suất hàng ngày, tốt nhất là ngay trước hoặc sau khi pha trà. Việc này giúp ấm được thấm nhuần tối đa tinh chất có trong trà, nhờ đó thấm thuần hương vị trà hơn.

Cách lựa trà để dưỡng ấm trà đất tử sa
Khi nuôi, dưỡng ấm đất tử sa, đặc biệt yêu cầu sự cẩn thận, thời gian và độ tinh tế để cảm nhận được từng thay đổi nhỏ nhất trên bề mặt ấm và nước trà. Nhờ đó để đúc rút những kinh nghiệm trong việc chơi ấm.

Tất nhiên để nuôi được ấm tốt, cho ra kết quả mỹ mãn, quý trà nhân cần chọn được loại nước trà phù hợp. Ngoài ấm đất tử sa còn có rất nhiều loại ấm trà với chất liệu khác nhau. Mỗi loại lại có tính chất và nhiệt độ riêng.

Ví dụ những loại ấm trà đất tử sa màu nhẹ, có tính thấm và hấp thụ nước trà tốt thì thích hợp với những loại trà xanh, trà trắng hoặc các loại trà có nước nhẹ. Nếu pha trà đậm như trà đen thì dễ bị lên không đều màu nếu không cẩn thận vệ sinh.

Xem thêm: 4 bước dưỡng ấm trà đất tử sa để mặt ấm thêm sáng bóng


----------

